# [RISOLTO]Pidgin sparito

## makaveli87

Allora... cosa stranissima... non mi era mai successa!

Avevo pidgin 2.0

L'altro ieri aggiorno il world (e anche pidgin...)....

Stavo chattando quando ad un certo punto pidgin non risponde più... come se fosse stato messo in stop (ctrl+z).

Allora lo chiudo e..... da terminale pidgin non esiste più!!!

Allora dopo aver provato più volte a riemergerlo faccio il downgrade a 2.0 e... compare la voce nel menu gnome, ma ancora da terminale niente....

Non esiste più!.

----------

## Peach

controlla con 

```
# qlist -e pidgin
```

e vedi se gli eseguibili sono effettivamente al loro posto con i permessi giusti.

----------

## makaveli87

 *Peach wrote:*   

> controlla con 
> 
> ```
> # qlist -e pidgin
> ```
> ...

 

```

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.0.1 [2.0.0] USE="crypt dbus gstreamer msn ncurses nls perl ssl -avahi -bonjour -cjk -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -gtk -meanwhile -networkmanager -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -spell -startup-notification -tcl -tk -xscreensaver -zephyr% (-krb4%)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

gentoohost makaveli # qlist -e pidgin

/etc/gconf/schemas/purple.schemas

/usr/bin/purple-remote

/usr/bin/finch

/usr/bin/purple-url-handler

/usr/bin/purple-client-example

/usr/bin/purple-send

/usr/bin/purple-send-async

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.la

/usr/lib/libgnt.la

/usr/lib/libgnt.so

/usr/lib/finch/s.la

/usr/lib/finch/s.so

/usr/lib/finch/gnthistory.la

/usr/lib/finch/gnthistory.so

/usr/lib/finch/gntlastlog.la

/usr/lib/finch/gntlastlog.so

/usr/lib/finch/gntgf.la

/usr/lib/finch/gntgf.so

/usr/lib/finch/gntclipboard.la

/usr/lib/finch/gntclipboard.so

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/autosplit.ix

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/Purple.bs

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/Purple.so

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Purple.pm

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/purple.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/gnt.pc

/usr/lib/purple-2/libicq.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libicq.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libirc.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libirc.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmsn.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmsn.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libzephyr.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libzephyr.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libsimple.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libsimple.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/statenotify.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/statenotify.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/psychic.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/psychic.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-gnutls.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-gnutls.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/buddynote.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/buddynote.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/log_reader.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/log_reader.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/joinpart.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/joinpart.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/idle.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/idle.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/perl.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/perl.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/newline.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/newline.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/libaim.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libaim.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/dbus-example.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/dbus-example.so

/usr/lib/libgnt.so.0

/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libpurple.la

/usr/lib/libpurple.so

/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libgnt.so.0.0.0

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.0/COPYING.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.0/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.0/NEWS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.0/HACKING.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.0/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.0/INSTALL.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.0/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/finch.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pidgin.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man3/Purple.3pm.bz2

/usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/am/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ar/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/bg/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/bn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/az/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/bs/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/da/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/fa/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/dz/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/eo/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/et/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/eu/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/gl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/he/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/hi/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/gu/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/id/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/hu/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ka/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/kn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ku/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/lt/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/mk/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/nb/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ne/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/nl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/nn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pa/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ps/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pt/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ro/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sk/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ta/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/te/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sq/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sr/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/th/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/tr/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/uk/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/vi/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/xh/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/my_MM/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/zh_HK/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/zh_TW/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sr@Latn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ca@valencia/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/aclocal/purple.m4

/usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop

/usr/include/gnt/gntcolors.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntwidget.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntcombobox.h

/usr/include/gnt/gnttextview.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntbindable.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntfilesel.h

/usr/include/gnt/gnt.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmenuitem.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntwindow.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntlabel.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmenuitemcheck.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmarshal.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntcheckbox.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntbutton.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntclipboard.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntentry.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntstyle.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntwm.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntbox.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntkeys.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntline.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmenu.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntutils.h

/usr/include/gnt/gnttree.h

/usr/include/finch/gntprefs.h

/usr/include/finch/gntdebug.h

/usr/include/finch/gntstatus.h

/usr/include/finch/finch.h

/usr/include/finch/gntaccount.h

/usr/include/finch/gntplugin.h

/usr/include/finch/gntrequest.h

/usr/include/finch/gntft.h

/usr/include/finch/gntui.h

/usr/include/finch/gntnotify.h

/usr/include/finch/gntconn.h

/usr/include/finch/gntconv.h

/usr/include/finch/gntidle.h

/usr/include/finch/gntpounce.h

/usr/include/finch/gntblist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dnssrv.h

/usr/include/libpurple/ft.h

/usr/include/libpurple/debug.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-server.h

/usr/include/libpurple/privacy.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-useful.h

/usr/include/libpurple/notify.h

/usr/include/libpurple/gaim-compat.h

/usr/include/libpurple/log.h

/usr/include/libpurple/nat-pmp.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-define-api.h

/usr/include/libpurple/eventloop.h

/usr/include/libpurple/pluginpref.h

/usr/include/libpurple/sound.h

/usr/include/libpurple/pounce.h

/usr/include/libpurple/cmds.h

/usr/include/libpurple/account.h

/usr/include/libpurple/core.h

/usr/include/libpurple/whiteboard.h

/usr/include/libpurple/request.h

/usr/include/libpurple/idle.h

/usr/include/libpurple/stringref.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-maybe.h

/usr/include/libpurple/sslconn.h

/usr/include/libpurple/mime.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-purple.h

/usr/include/libpurple/ntlm.h

/usr/include/libpurple/network.h

/usr/include/libpurple/value.h

/usr/include/libpurple/cipher.h

/usr/include/libpurple/prpl.h

/usr/include/libpurple/imgstore.h

/usr/include/libpurple/conversation.h

/usr/include/libpurple/desktopitem.h

/usr/include/libpurple/stun.h

/usr/include/libpurple/upnp.h

/usr/include/libpurple/util.h

/usr/include/libpurple/status.h

/usr/include/libpurple/server.h

/usr/include/libpurple/blist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/connection.h

/usr/include/libpurple/xmlnode.h

/usr/include/libpurple/accountopt.h

/usr/include/libpurple/roomlist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/version.h

/usr/include/libpurple/signals.h

/usr/include/libpurple/circbuffer.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-bindings.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dnsquery.h

/usr/include/libpurple/buddyicon.h

/usr/include/libpurple/prefs.h

/usr/include/libpurple/savedstatuses.h

/usr/include/libpurple/proxy.h

/usr/include/libpurple/plugin.h

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so.0

gentoohost makaveli # 

```

Tu che dici?? Secondo me manca proprio!

----------

## Peach

si decisamente:

```
$ qlist -e pidgin | grep bin

/usr/include/gnt/gntbindable.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-bindings.h

/usr/bin/finch

/usr/bin/purple-send-async

/usr/bin/purple-url-handler

/usr/bin/pidgin

/usr/bin/purple-client-example

/usr/bin/purple-send

/usr/bin/purple-remote
```

direi che potresti azzardare l'aggiornamento alla 2.0.1 e vedere se torna a posto

----------

## makaveli87

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si decisamente:
> 
> ```
> $ qlist -e pidgin | grep bin
> 
> ...

 

```

gentoohost makaveli # qlist -e pidgin

/etc/gconf/schemas/purple.schemas

/usr/bin/purple-remote

/usr/bin/finch

/usr/bin/purple-url-handler

/usr/bin/purple-client-example

/usr/bin/purple-send

/usr/bin/purple-send-async

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.la

/usr/lib/libgnt.la

/usr/lib/libgnt.so

/usr/lib/finch/s.la

/usr/lib/finch/s.so

/usr/lib/finch/gnthistory.la

/usr/lib/finch/gnthistory.so

/usr/lib/finch/gntlastlog.la

/usr/lib/finch/gntlastlog.so

/usr/lib/finch/gntgf.la

/usr/lib/finch/gntgf.so

/usr/lib/finch/gntclipboard.la

/usr/lib/finch/gntclipboard.so

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/autosplit.ix

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/.packlist

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/Purple.bs

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Purple/Purple.so

/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Purple.pm

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/purple.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/gnt.pc

/usr/lib/purple-2/libicq.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libicq.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libirc.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libirc.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmsn.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmsn.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libzephyr.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libzephyr.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libsimple.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libsimple.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/statenotify.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/statenotify.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/psychic.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/psychic.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-gnutls.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-gnutls.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/buddynote.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/buddynote.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/log_reader.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/log_reader.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/joinpart.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/joinpart.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/idle.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/idle.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/perl.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/perl.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/newline.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/newline.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/libaim.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libaim.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/dbus-example.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/dbus-example.so

/usr/lib/libgnt.so.0

/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.0.1

/usr/lib/libpurple.la

/usr/lib/libpurple.so

/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so.0.0.1

/usr/lib/libgnt.so.0.0.0

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.1/COPYING.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.1/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.1/NEWS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.1/HACKING.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.1/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.1/INSTALL.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pidgin-2.0.1/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/finch.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pidgin.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man3/Purple.3pm.bz2

/usr/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/am/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ar/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/bg/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/bn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/az/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/bs/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/da/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/el/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/fa/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/dz/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/eo/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/et/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/eu/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/gl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/he/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/hi/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/gu/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/id/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/hu/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ka/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/kn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ku/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/lt/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/mk/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/nb/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ne/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/nl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/nn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pa/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ps/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pt/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ro/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sk/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sl/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ta/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/te/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sq/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sr/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/th/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sv/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/tr/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/uk/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/vi/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/xh/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/my_MM/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/zh_HK/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/zh_TW/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/sr@Latn/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/locale/ca@valencia/LC_MESSAGES/pidgin.mo

/usr/share/aclocal/purple.m4

/usr/include/gnt/gntcolors.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntwidget.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntcombobox.h

/usr/include/gnt/gnttextview.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntbindable.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntfilesel.h

/usr/include/gnt/gnt.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmenuitem.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntwindow.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntlabel.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmenuitemcheck.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmarshal.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntcheckbox.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntbutton.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntclipboard.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntentry.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntstyle.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntwm.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntbox.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntkeys.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntline.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntmenu.h

/usr/include/gnt/gntutils.h

/usr/include/gnt/gnttree.h

/usr/include/finch/gntprefs.h

/usr/include/finch/gntdebug.h

/usr/include/finch/gntstatus.h

/usr/include/finch/finch.h

/usr/include/finch/gntaccount.h

/usr/include/finch/gntplugin.h

/usr/include/finch/gntrequest.h

/usr/include/finch/gntft.h

/usr/include/finch/gntui.h

/usr/include/finch/gntnotify.h

/usr/include/finch/gntconn.h

/usr/include/finch/gntconv.h

/usr/include/finch/gntidle.h

/usr/include/finch/gntpounce.h

/usr/include/finch/gntblist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dnssrv.h

/usr/include/libpurple/ft.h

/usr/include/libpurple/debug.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-server.h

/usr/include/libpurple/privacy.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-useful.h

/usr/include/libpurple/notify.h

/usr/include/libpurple/gaim-compat.h

/usr/include/libpurple/log.h

/usr/include/libpurple/nat-pmp.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-define-api.h

/usr/include/libpurple/eventloop.h

/usr/include/libpurple/pluginpref.h

/usr/include/libpurple/sound.h

/usr/include/libpurple/pounce.h

/usr/include/libpurple/cmds.h

/usr/include/libpurple/account.h

/usr/include/libpurple/core.h

/usr/include/libpurple/whiteboard.h

/usr/include/libpurple/request.h

/usr/include/libpurple/idle.h

/usr/include/libpurple/stringref.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-maybe.h

/usr/include/libpurple/sslconn.h

/usr/include/libpurple/mime.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-purple.h

/usr/include/libpurple/ntlm.h

/usr/include/libpurple/network.h

/usr/include/libpurple/value.h

/usr/include/libpurple/cipher.h

/usr/include/libpurple/prpl.h

/usr/include/libpurple/imgstore.h

/usr/include/libpurple/conversation.h

/usr/include/libpurple/desktopitem.h

/usr/include/libpurple/stun.h

/usr/include/libpurple/upnp.h

/usr/include/libpurple/util.h

/usr/include/libpurple/status.h

/usr/include/libpurple/server.h

/usr/include/libpurple/blist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/connection.h

/usr/include/libpurple/xmlnode.h

/usr/include/libpurple/accountopt.h

/usr/include/libpurple/roomlist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/version.h

/usr/include/libpurple/signals.h

/usr/include/libpurple/circbuffer.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-bindings.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dnsquery.h

/usr/include/libpurple/buddyicon.h

/usr/include/libpurple/prefs.h

/usr/include/libpurple/savedstatuses.h

/usr/include/libpurple/proxy.h

/usr/include/libpurple/plugin.h

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so.0

gentoohost makaveli # 

```

Direi che non è cambiato niente...

Come si fa ad eliminare completamente un'applicazione (come se non ci fosse mai stata??)

----------

## Peach

aaaah! ho capito

hai la flag gtk disabilitata e la flag ncurses abilitata. quindi praticamente hai solo la versione per terminale (finch)

scusa ma non me n'ero accorto prima

----------

## topper_harley

Controlla le USE che hai utilizzato per installare pidgin.

Sembra quasi che tu lo abbia installato solo con la use ncurses, senza la use gtk.

In questo modo l'unico eseguibile che hai e' finch, un interfaccia ncurses di pidgin. Abilitando la use gtk dovresti risolvere il problema.

Questa e' l'installazione "normale" che ho nel mio portatile.

```
[I] net-im/pidgin

     Available versions:  (~)2.0.0 (~)2.0.0[1] (~)2.0.1

     Installed versions:  2.0.1(16:48:57 05/30/07)(-avahi -bonjour cjk crypt dbus -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls groupwise gstreamer gtk -meanwhile msn ncurses networkmanager nls perl prediction -qq -sasl -silc spell ssl startup-notification -tcl -tk xscreensaver -zephyr)

```

Questa e' invece quella che ho nel mio server (senza X) che uso solo tramite finch via ssh:

```
[I] net-im/pidgin

     Available versions:  (~)2.0.0 (~)2.0.0[1] (~)2.0.1 

     Installed versions:  2.0.1(10:07:37 28/05/2007)(-avahi -bonjour cjk crypt -dbus -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -gstreamer -gtk -meanwhile msn ncurses -networkmanager nls perl -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -spell ssl -startup-notification -tcl -tk -xscreensaver -zephyr)
```

EDIT: Peach, abbiamo postato insieme

----------

## makaveli87

Cavolo è vero!

Non ci avevo fatto caso, siccome quando lo installai la prima volta non dovetti mettere nessun'altra USE oltre a msn....

Vi ringrazio tantissimo e scusate la nubbiaggine!!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

